# First Audi Q6 Test Mule Sports Modified Q5 bodywork



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

An interesting set of new Audi spy photos came across our virtual desktop this morning, showing what outwardly may look like a Q5 but is most likely a Q6 drivetrain prototype.

Why Q6? Whatever it is, this crossover appears to be both longer and wider than the Q5. Note the extension in wheelbase added in between the front and rear doors in addition to fender arch extensions from the Audi accessory catalog that may be usually be used for a more aggressive tire setup but on this car likely work to cover the wider track.

There are other possibilities of what this could be like a Chinese market long-wheelbase Q5 or something of the like, but the clues all point to Q6. First, the size is right as it's too small to be a Q7 and too big to be Q5. If it were a Chinese market Q5L, the extension would be in the door and stampings for those door panels will have been in the works enough to see a less tacked-on wheelbase extension.









Q6 will likely way to debut with the all-new second-generation Q5 that will follow next year's planned product improvement or facelift. Waiting for the next-generation means a move to the next-generation multi-material MLB-evo chassis matrix that will also be used for the next-generation Q7.

From a bodystyle perspective, expect more of a Sportback approach that will position the Q6 closer to BMW's segment confused but successful-in-sales X6. Word from other trusted media sources (Georg Kacher) suggest the Q6 will share many known drivetrains (3.0 TDI), but also gain a new single turbo possible replacement to the 3.0 TFSI petrol.

Check out more photos of this mule in our photo gallery after the jump.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

